# Ventajas o desventajas de una fuente SMPS para audio



## morris888 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola, no se si ya lo hablaron en este post, pero queria saber que ventajas y problemas podria traer utilizar una fuente SMPS para alimentar un amplificador de potencia mayor a 100Wrms. No utilizar una fuente de una PC, sino crear una SMPS, con los filtros que necesite para eliminar el ruido.

¿Que tan complicado podria llegar a ser?


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahi una muy buena en este foro recontra probada, yo la hice y funciona...buscala en el foro


Edit: aca te dejo el enlace

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-switching-110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2010)

*Ventajas SMPS      :* Precio, Peso, Menos requerimientos de filtrado, Regulación de tensión de salida.
*Desventajas SMPS :* Mas componentes falibles, soportan peor las sobrecargas.


----------

